# Mid Missouri Pickers



## lcarver (Mar 25, 2014)

Cole/Callaway/Boone Counties - Brag Board


----------



## lcarver (Mar 25, 2014)

It is about time to get out there. I am new to the site and am always lookin for tips and heads up in my area. I am fairly new to mushroom hunting and am trying to really get into it. I have some really good spots along the Missouri River and some good spots in the hills. Which generally starts first. Tops and middle of hills or closer to the bottom? Hope to hear some good advice and see some pics of some piles soon.


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Icarver,
I have never hunted in that area but I have hunted south of there on the Jacks Fork river. I found some loads there. I had my best luck with the big blondes under the ash and elms about 40 ft up the banks also moving up the south facing hillsides I have found a lot of the smaller morels. I love hunting out there but it is quite a drive now with my work schedule. I have found them on the river there easily 10 inch's tall. I have never hunted the Missouri but I can imagine that there would be some good spots. Good luck.


----------



## lcarver (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks I appreciate the input. Like I said I am fairly new to doing this and am lovin it. I have not come up with much a strategy yet, I usually just go out and wonder around. I will give the 40 ft up elm and ash a shot. I had one spot I found last year that was full of them but it was on top of the a hill. I wasn't sure if they started on the top and moved down to the creeks or the opposite. How long do you think we have until I should start looking?


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey Icarver,
When I first started about 15 years ago that is pretty much what I did is wander and hope. I didn't really have much help. In different areas they grow around different tree's or environments. I have found that for our areas in MO they really do love the Elms and Ash and Apple. At first I didn't know how to tell Elm and Ash from all the other hardwood so I would look under all dead and dying trees I could find. And I have hardly found the little black ones mostly the yellow ones. They are peculiar in where they decide to come up. When I was kayaking down the Jacks I would put in where I saw dead trees and walk up the banks looking. They are easier for me to see looking up the hills. But, I have found them on the hills as well, just not in the quantities and size of the bottoms. Most years here in the hardwood and pine hills of Missouri they seem to get going around the first to second week of April, but this year is different I think. I think they will get going later because of the long winter and really cold temps. It rained here last night and is warming a little bit. I will be off work some this coming week and next weekend so I am going to spend some serious time out looking. My Dad has some significant land here in the hills with about 1/3 in game plots in a valley and the other in some serious hill country with hardwood and pine. I am also going down in the swamp at Mingo. I will let you know what I come up with. So far no May apples or trillium and just redbud and plum starting to bloom. Who knows, lol, but it should start going pretty good in the next 2 weeks. Good luck..


----------



## hotfuzz (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm in Jackson county in the South East Kansas City area. I've been out three times over the past 2 weeks and I haven't see any morels yet. We did have a nice warm rain yesterday that might kick things off though. I'd give it another week to start seeing them here, maybe two at the most. Good luck!


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho (Mar 17, 2014)

looking at weather forecast next week is a possibility, certainly by the weekend some smalls will be up. Love them little sucker fried up as popcorn shrooms.


----------



## finescalejunkie (Apr 3, 2014)

I have never been morel hunting before, but am planning on going this year. I have heard that if you see the mayapple plant then they are in that same area. Is that true? I am near Jefferson City, so if there is anyone that could teach me and my girlfriend then that would be awesome.


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

If the mayapples are up that's a good indication that the conditions are right for morels, but you won't necessarily find morels by the mayapples. Dead elm trees are what I've had the most luck with. Look often and don't get discouraged if you don't find them right away. Happy Hunting!


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Junkie do you have your own private land to hunt. If so are you familiar with it an the trees


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

They are starting to pop in southern MO. Check out the current finds section on the site morel mushroom hunting dot com. There are photos of them being found in Branson and a few other places. Looks like some of them are in creek beds. They are small blacks/grays. I would say that after this storm pass's the blacks and grays will be on like donkey kong in southern MO but cool weather forecast next week may cause slower growth, but it's ok with me, longer season. Good luck everyone.


----------

